# Errors in Landis' test



## from_the_NEK (Nov 15, 2006)

This looks ready bad for the doping testing procedure. It looks as thought the sample they were testing was 1000 ID numbers off of what Landis' "B" sample was assigned. Was the "A" sample also tested incorrectly? I felt bad for him when it happened. :-(  The whole thing just did not make any sense. He has been denying doping outright since the story broke. This just strengthens his case.  :argue: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=cycling&id=2662735


----------



## marcski (Nov 15, 2006)

Pretty crazy.  Perhaps some vindication for him...but he will never outride this cloud.


----------



## czimborbryan (Feb 19, 2007)

I get the feeling that there has been some kind of a conspiracey.  It's not too difficult to target an individual for tampering.  There should be multiple testing labs to prevent insider tampering.  Oh well, the damage has been done.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 19, 2007)

the whole thing is messed up.  The doping scandal in spain being released the day of the tour starting?  I heard some stat that no one who finished in the top 5 last year even got to race this year!

The organizers of the grand tours have it out for Landis.  Even if he didnt dope (which i dont think he did, even medically it doesnt make sense) he will forever be tainted and thought of as a cheater.  Just look at what happend to Lance, he forever will have that cloud around him.


----------

